# The Gates of Terra



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Came across a new ebook this afternoon by Nick Kyme called _The Gates of Terra_. Link:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/gates-of-terra-ebook.html

I don't particually like Kyme's work, but it's only £1.50 so it's in the bag. I'll report back later after i've read it.

Anyone else downloaded or read it yet?

EDIT: Just read that it's a reprint, not a new story.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> EDIT: Just read that it's a reprint, not a new story.


First english printing of a previously French only print, not entirely sure if we should count that as a reprint.

Hoping to hear some good feedback on this one from you.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I picked a perfect time to loose my charger to my kindle...

Guess I'm stopping by Best Buy on my way home tonight...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

You can use any micro usb cable to charge it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Read it, a decent read. Loosely related to the Garro series.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I don't particually like Kyme's work


And I am rather sure that this one wont make you start liking them. It was a confusing mess for the most part, and while the idea behind it was quite cool, the execution of it was shit imo.


----------



## Team7 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want to pick it up but I feel like Black Library is starting to take advantage of their readers. I got the 15th birthday collection and it was a total of 75 pages for $19. I like the idea of the daily short stories but for these eshorts they come out with that take under 5min to read for $2-3, its a joke. For that reason alone I wont buy their short stories. Then most of these come out in a collected version a few months later. Kind of like now how they are coming out with the hard backs, then the trade paper backs, finally the mass markets because they know people will need their fix and buy the book, then want to complete their collection and buy the mass market. There is no reason to come out with three editions over the course of months. 

But yea this story looks good, Ill wait for the next horus heresy collection of short stories to come out..... end rant. :headbutt:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> And I am rather sure that this one wont make you start liking them. It was a confusing mess for the most part, and while the idea behind it was quite cool, the execution of it was shit imo.


Yep, you called it. My thoughts exactly.

For those who have read it:


Who didn't see that one coming?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Been busy, how is everyone? See not much in the Heresy has changed in terms of fluff. What were main points in spoilers tags if anyone wants to talk about it?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Been busy, how is everyone? See not much in the Heresy has changed in terms of fluff. What were main points in spoilers tags if anyone wants to talk about it?


Nice to have you back CK :wink:

As requested:



It starts with a conversation between Malcador and Dorn, where Malcador insists on breaking the Edict of Nikaea (as if it ever applied to him?) as a necessity. The bulk of the tale is then taken from the viewpoint of the Ultramarine Arcadese (who also featured in the _Age of Darkness_ anthology) who is leading the defence of the Ardent Reef (the last line of forts defending Terra) against the Warmaster's encroaching fleet. To cut a long story short, the Imperials are easily overwhelmed and the Ardent Reef is picked off. However, it turns out that this was all just a simulation (which was a glaringly obvious twist) and all that was happening was Malcador was (breaking the Nikaean Edict by) psychically testing a handful of warriors in order to glean their suitability for commanding the defence of the Ardent Reef for when Horus does actually arrive at Sol. 

One of my main criticisms is that there was no sufficient description of what the Ardent Reef actually was, so it becomes hard to imagine the plot. Especially when large pitched battles are occurring on the defence platform. And of course that the twist was incredibly obvious and well, dull.



Also, I don't know if anyone else picked up on this but it also very briefly featured Umojen, who was present at Nikaea (in _A Thousand Sons_) and was the Chief Librarian of a Legion implied to have been the Salamanders.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I was getting my hopes up that teh series was slowly drawing to an end... I was wrong...


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Didn’t think it was Nick’s worst HH effort (although seeing as how Promethean Sun and Feat of Iron are both atrocious that was not difficult, I thought Forgotten Sons was ok). 

I’d still class it as sub par though. I thought the battle was a bit of a mess to be honest. 



Also regarding the twist, have we not already seem a similar ‘twist’ in Rules of Engagement? As others have stated I thought it was obvious and frankly boring.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks CotE. Being overwhelmed with school and stuff, its kind of sad I'm not able to analyze the new fluff.

The battle seems like it would be a really awesome one if they had gone into some detail about it. It reminds me of the defenses around Fenris during _Battle of the Fang_, but on a much grander scale. I hope they go into more detail on it. Seems to have much potential.


----------

